# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Bivalves >  Lima Lima

## Matias Gomes

CLASSE: BIVALVIA :: MARINHA
FAMÍLIA: LIMIDAE
ESPÉCIE:  Lima lima
Tamanho médio: 25 - 50mm
Ocorrência: S. Paulo, R.Janeiro, E.Santo, 
alimentação: Filtradora

----------

